# paph kemp tower x pey



## troy (Nov 24, 2015)

Has this been registered? Can't find any trace


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 24, 2015)

There is only one hybrid of Paph Kemp Tower registered, Formosa Tower(Shin-Yi Sanders x Kemp Tower). I would assume a cross with PEoY is just a matter of time though.

Perhaps someone could move this to a more appropriate section?


----------



## troy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have one, swelling putting up a sheath leaf, I just can't find a picture of it anywhere


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 24, 2015)

Exciting! Looking forward to pics.


----------

